# bartow county



## buck fever 21 (Oct 29, 2007)

im looking for a club in bartow county for next season any help is greatly appriciated


----------



## fishphillips (Oct 31, 2007)

call Marc Mansfield In Adairsville; he is in the book


----------



## dawglover73 (Oct 31, 2007)

PM "dixie" on here.  He is the Honcho of our club.  Good place.


----------



## MossyOak (Oct 31, 2007)

*Bartow area*

Any of you fellas know who I can contact for the clubs in the kingston area?
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 31, 2007)

dawglover73 said:


> PM "dixie" on here.  He is the Honcho of our club.  Good place.


----------



## chardin2 (Nov 5, 2007)

I want Bartow info. too...is Mansfield on GON?


----------



## buck fever 21 (Nov 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## chardin2 (Nov 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Geeseman (Nov 22, 2007)

Mansfield runs the Pleasant Valley Hunting Club in Adairsville, great bunch of guys, QDM program for the last 6-7 years, huge swamp with big bass and ducks. Its hard to get in there so start contacting him now. I think he is a fireman for Bartow county.


----------



## buck fever 21 (Nov 23, 2007)

you in mansfields club geeseman?


----------



## jimmystriton (Nov 24, 2007)

cobbs legion is a real good club. I used to be in as well as shadow is in it this year. If you do your work there are some good deer there.......I hunt more in IL now so i cant afford my lease there and in GA but get with dixie here and he can take care of you....


----------



## Geeseman (Dec 6, 2007)

nope, never made it in.....


----------

